# Ayuda con el ventilador de Laptop Acer Aspire 3680



## georgeguitar (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Tengo una Laptop Acer Aspire 3680, y tengo una problema con el ventilador.

Originalmente la Laptop venía con Windows Vista, pero era un desastre así que instalé Windows XP y todo bien, pero he notado que se calienta, la temperatura promedio es de 50 C. También probé con Ubuntu Maverick y es lo mismo.

Al principio pensé que era suciedad en el ventilador, pero todo está bien, el ventilador está casi nuevo, casi nada de polvo y funciona bien.

Lo que realmente sucede es que en Windows Vista, esta laptop viene con un software especial que hace que los sensores térmicos y el ventilador funcionen adecuadamente. Cuando se instala otros sistemas operativos, el ventilador no funciona como debería por carecer de dicho software que no esta disponible para otros sistemas operativos.

Para empezar, el ventilador solo se activa a mínima velocidad cuando la temperatura a llegado a 50 C (y no es que el ventilador no pueda girar a más velocidad, cuando se enciende la laptop el ventilador si funciona a máxima velocidad), y esto hace que la temperatura se eleve mucho.

He probado FanControl y no detecta el ventilador y busqué mucho otro software que pueda prender el ventilador manualmente, pero ninguno funciona en esta Laptop.

He pensado que podría desconectar el cable de alimentación del ventilador y conectarlo a una fuente externa o al puerto USB, pero no se si estos ventiladores podrán funcionar de esta forma ya que tienen 3 cables y no me arriesgo a hacer la prueba por miedo a quemar el ventilador que sería lo peor.

¿Alguno de ustedes ha hecho algo parecido o tienen información acerca de la idea que tengo?
Si tienen esquemas del color de los cables les agradecería mucho.

Muchas gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 9, 2011)

¿Llamaste a Acer para preguntar si te pueden solucionar?
Yo llame a Bangho y me solucionaron todo salvo la webcam al pasar de BadVista a XP.
¿No se controla de la BIOS?


----------



## georgeguitar (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola Nilfred, gracias por responder.

No llamé a Acer, la garantía se terminó hace mucho. Gracias por el dato de Bangho, voy a considerar llamarles. Últimamente estoy utilizando Ubuntu, ¿crees que sepan como hacer funcionar el ventilador desde Maverick?

Cuando tu migraste de Win Vista a WinXP, ¿tu ventilador tampoco funcionaba?

Acerca del BIOS, no tiene la opción de controlar el ventilador, lo cual es una pena, casi todos lo tienen.

Que pésimo diseño del ventilador, se supone que todo debía ser controlado vía hardware, es ridículo que software tenga que controlar la temperatura del procesador.

Estuve investigando acerca de los cables del ventilador, supuestamente el cable rojo y negro son los de la alimentación, y este ventilador funciona con 5 voltios, es posible conectarlo a un puerto USB directamente. ¿Alguien hizo la prueba de esto?

Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 10, 2011)

georgeguitar dijo:


> No llamé a Acer, la garantía se terminó hace mucho. Gracias por el dato de Bangho, voy a considerar llamarles. Últimamente estoy utilizando Ubuntu, ¿crees que sepan como hacer funcionar el ventilador desde Maverick?
> 
> Cuando tu migraste de Win Vista a WinXP, ¿tu ventilador tampoco funcionaba?


Si llamas a Bangho para preguntarles por una Acer te van a sacar por un tubo 
Los de Acer te tienen que atender igual.

Para Ubuntu preguntá a los foros de Ubuntu. ¿Instalaste fancontrol? ¿Sabes como se usa?

No me andaba ni el ventilador, ni el wifi, el touchpad, los botones adicionales del teclado, las teclas fn, ni la webcam que sigue sin andar... El control automático del brillo de la pantalla y otras cosas que no me quiero ni acordar tampoco tengo más con XP... Es lógico, es del 2002 el XP.


----------



## georgeguitar (Abr 10, 2011)

Instalé el fancontrol, pero creo que no se como se usa, me sale este mensaje:

Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
Error: Can't read configuration file

¿De donde saco el archivo de configuración?

¿Que sistema operativo usas ahora?


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 10, 2011)

En este momento no estoy en la Bangho, en esta máquina:


			
				lsb_release -a dijo:
			
		

> ```
> No LSB modules are available.
> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
> ...


Preguntale a Don Google o probá con:

```
man fancontrol
info fancontrol
```
Este no es un foro de soporte de Ubuntu.


----------

